# [OT] iBook: ma ne vale la pena?

## xlyz

stavo titillando l'idea di prendermi un sub-notebook e ho guardato l'ibook da 12". 

domanda: a che potenza corrisponde nel mondo amd/intel il G4 da un 1G?

ce la fa a reggere ET?

in alternativa cosa suggerite? un Dell? il D400 ad esempio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ce la fa a reggere ET?

 

Se con et ti riferisci a games-fps/enemy-territory credo di si con una radeon 9200 ma non ne sono sicuro.

----------

## xlyz

yep, mi riferisco a quello

cmq aspetto la conferma di qualcuno che ha toccato con mano   :Wink: 

SHEEEV!!! se ci sei batti un colpo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

sicuramente quake e' giocabile solo con dettagli minimi (se vuoi vere 125 fps)

ET non so ma mi pare si basi sul motore di quake no?

ciao

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> SHEEEV!!! se ci sei batti un colpo!  

 

Io ho provato il pbook, l'ibook l'ha mia sorella  :Very Happy: 

Cmq io consiglio tranquillamente l'acquisto, è una macchina con rapporto prezzo/qualità difficilmente eguagliabile. Non so come si comportino con i giochi, non li uso, ma per il resto io mi trovo da dio e non cambierei per nulla al mondo (nulla di esistente, sia chiaro. Un pbook G5 non mi farebbe schifo  :Mr. Green: ). 

Per il paragone con x86 è la solita storia, non ha senso farlo vista la differenza tra architetture, pregi e difetti di ognuna. C'è chi dice che un ppc è paragonabile a un x86 con clock doppio, chi con 2,5 volte il clock e chi con 1,5. Quindi lascia perdere il confronto, non ha senso. Sappi solo che è un'ottima architettura con ottime prestazioni. Certo, se lo prendi come stazione per giocare allora forse è meglio un x86 anche solo per compatibilità, driver e amici belli. 

/me che consiglia ciecamente l'acquisto di ibook e pbook, soprattutto dell'ultima generazione (e soprattutto se hanno schede radeon, vista la presenza di driver con supporto per il 3d, unico neo di nvidia su ppc)

----------

## tomasino

I pbook hanno ottime ATI, ma per le ultime schede non ci sono ancora i driver (oppure mi sbaglio shev? la mia 9600 attende...), per gli IBook non credo ci siano problemi.

Per quel che riguarda il processore, un confronto preciso è irrealizzabile, però in linea generale mi sento di dire che il mio G4 1GHz ha prestazioni inferiori di un P4 di ultima generazione (non so nulla riguardo i centrino).

Per finire, la apple fa ottime macchine, qualità costruttiva elevata.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

salve,

te ne consiglio l'acquisto  ma occhio che  gli ibook reecnti ancora non sono pienamente supportati dal kernel, nel senso che non "sleeppano" e non scalano la frequenza dinamicamente per consumare di meno. e tra l'altro non vanno nemmeno al massimo delle prestazioni. ovviamente parlo di ibook, per i pbook credo non ci siano problemi, credo.

Per quanto riguarda i giochi in linux mettici una pietra sopra.

----------

## xlyz

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Per quel che riguarda il processore, un confronto preciso è irrealizzabile, però in linea generale mi sento di dire che il mio G4 1GHz ha prestazioni inferiori di un P4 di ultima generazione (non so nulla riguardo i centrino).

 

non mi aspettavo un confronto preciso, ma un idea di massima

ad esempio: quanto ci mette a compilare un certo package su un iBook rispetto a un x86?

 *Quote:*   

> te ne consiglio l'acquisto ma occhio che gli ibook reecnti ancora non sono pienamente supportati dal kernel, nel senso che non "sleeppano" e non scalano la frequenza dinamicamente per consumare di meno. e tra l'altro non vanno nemmeno al massimo delle prestazioni. ovviamente parlo di ibook

 

sai dirmi dove posso trovare piu' info?

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho provato il pbook, l'ibook l'ha mia sorella 

 

vuoi dire che e' roba da femminucce?   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per il paragone con x86 è la solita storia, non ha senso farlo vista la differenza tra architetture, pregi e difetti di ognuna. C'è chi dice che un ppc è paragonabile a un x86 con clock doppio, chi con 2,5 volte il clock e chi con 1,5. Quindi lascia perdere il confronto, non ha senso. Sappi solo che è un'ottima architettura con ottime prestazioni. Certo, se lo prendi come stazione per giocare allora forse è meglio un x86 anche solo per compatibilità, driver e amici belli. 

 

per i giochi tosti ho il mio fido xpc con un bel p4 e una 9600xt

mi serviva per fare presentazioni in giro, leggere in poltrona / a letto (eh si, sulla rete sto trovando un sacco di libri interessanti, ma leggerli dal monitor alla lunga e' scomodo), un po' di editing (grafico e video), e per portarmelo in giro per le vacanze (per cui se regge qualche gioco ci scappa  :Wink: )

cmq se vale un p4 da 2G non e' male

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> mi serviva per fare presentazioni in giro, leggere in poltrona / a letto (eh si, sulla rete sto trovando un sacco di libri interessanti, ma leggerli dal monitor alla lunga e' scomodo), un po' di editing (grafico e video), e per portarmelo in giro per le vacanze (per cui se regge qualche gioco ci scappa

 

Se lo prendi per questo allora non avere più dubbi, compralo. Il monitor è splendido per qualità e "godibilità", le prestazioni bastano e avanzano, è leggerissimo e compatto quindi portabilissimo, elegante e non troppo costoso. E non è da femminucce, non solo almeno  :Razz: 

Piccolo aneddoto: un giorno un tale mi disse che il mac era bello anche perchè faceva figo, permetteva di "rimorchiare" in aeroporto, hotel e posti simili. Quando lessi questo "pregio" del mac mi misi a ridere credendola una battuta. Ebbene, preso il mio pbook, una cameriera davvero molto carina di un locale in cui pranzo solitamente s'è seduta al mio tavolo vedendomi lavorare sul gioiellino, chiedendomi che portatile fosse, dicendomi quanto le piaceva etc etc Quindi anche se non renderà come un p4 HT 4 GHz, ha ben altri pregi che scoprirai solo acquistandolo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xlyz

shev ti spiace cancellare l'ultima parte del tuo post?

sai, se lo prendo non vorrei che mia moglie la leggesse ...   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackfede

Posso solo confermare il tutto, io non lo ho ancora ma parecchi miei amici li hanno, e spesso me lo hanno lasciato usare...sono rimasto molto colpito, tanto che me ne sono comprato uno (dovrebbe arrivare a giorni spero).

Vorrei darti un consiglio: se programmi, o comunque scrivi parecchio codice, prendilo con la tastiera americana! Ho provato sia quella Europea, che quella americana, e con la seconda si scrive molto + velocemente, otre a non dover fare i salti mortali per fare le graffe {}   :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

sono andato a rivedermeli

devo dire che l'ibook in effetti e' un po' effemminato

da un punto di vista estetico il pbook e' molto più tosto

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che consiglia ciecamente l'acquisto di ibook e pbook, soprattutto dell'ultima generazione (e soprattutto se hanno schede radeon, vista la presenza di driver con supporto per il 3d, unico neo di nvidia su ppc)

 

vuoi dire niente 3d nemmeno in osX? ahi ahi ahi ahi   :Confused: 

----------

## n3m0

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuoi dire niente 3d nemmeno in osX? ahi ahi ahi ahi  

 

Non credo proprio.

Credo si riferisse a LinuxPPC

----------

## Truzzone

Scusate ma ho un dubbio non ancora chiarito, i vari *book con scheda video ATi Radeon 9x00, se installo gentoo è supportato il 3d senza problemi?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomasino

9600 niente 3d, *credo* che per le 9000/9200 ci sia il supporto.

Ovviamente parlo di linux, su macosx i driver ci sono e vanno a palla!

(xkè la apple dovrebbe vendere hardware che non puoi utilizzare???)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> (xkè la apple dovrebbe vendere hardware che non puoi utilizzare???)

 

Per lo stesso motivo che mzz vende un os dicendo che funziona ottimamente.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 9600 niente 3d, *credo* che per le 9000/9200 ci sia il supporto.
> 
> 

 

Confermo. Solo che ora con la 9600 c'e' un pochino di 3d. Infatti ora partono le cose in opengl, anche se vanno lentissime, sull'ordine dei 62fps per glxgears. 

Per la 9200 e la 9000 c'e' abbastanza 3d, anche se molto meno che in osx.

 :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> vuoi dire niente 3d nemmeno in osX? ahi ahi ahi ahi  

 

Come già hanno detto mi riferivo a linux, per macosx i driver ci sono e vanno a meraviglia. Tra l'altro è appena uscita la nuova versione dei driver nell'ultimo update per macosx 10.3.4, che incrementano resa e prestazioni.

Ovviamente la speranza è che anche per linux escano presto i driver, per ati come giustamente diceva Silian già qualcosa si muove, per nvidia purtroppo ancora nulla per ora (o meglio, io non ne so nulla).

----------

## xlyz

allora dopo una finale col dell x300 direi che l'ultimo PBook con G4 da 1.33 ha vinto di una incollatura   :Wink: 

sulla scheda leggo che coi driver chiusi l'accellerazione 3d funge, anche se a spese del risparmi di energia (il suspend acpi non funge), altrimenti driver aperti ma niente 3d. link

i miei amis mi dicono di mettere almeno 512 mega di ram se no osX si siede: confermate?

last but not least, immagino che lo conosciate gia' ma segnalo fink dove potete trovare un sacco di package gnu/linux compilati per girare direttamente in osX

----------

## blackfede

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per lo stesso motivo che mzz vende un os dicendo che funziona ottimamente.

 

Bellissima questa!  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> direi che l'ultimo PBook con G4 da 1.33 ha vinto di una incollatura  

 

 :Mr. Green: 

Benvenuto nel club!

 *Quote:*   

> sulla scheda leggo che coi driver chiusi l'accellerazione 3d funge, anche se a spese del risparmi di energia (il suspend acpi non funge), altrimenti driver aperti ma niente 3d. link

 

Ma perchè un link sui toshiba? Sul pbook il discorso è diverso, si parla di architetture diverse; se hai una scheda nvidia niente accelerazione 3d.

 *Quote:*   

> i miei amis mi dicono di mettere almeno 512 mega di ram se no osX si siede: confermate?

 

Diciamo che più ram ci metti meglio è, non ci piove. Che poi si sieda è un altri discorso, io sfrutto raramente tutta la ram (512) e va benissimo. Solo un consiglio: se lo prendi dal sito apple (che consiglio) mettici solo la ram base, riservandoti di acquistarne tu quella aggiuntiva altrove. Sul sito apple la ram te la fanno strapagare, quindi se la prendi altrove risparmi qualche soldo.

 *Quote:*   

> immagino che lo conosciate gia' ma segnalo fink dove potete trovare un sacco di package gnu/linux compilati per girare direttamente in osX

 

Esiste anche darwinports, progetto simili. Forse meno raffinato di fink, ma con diversi pacchetti interessanti che in fink mancano.

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   direi che l'ultimo PBook con G4 da 1.33 ha vinto di una incollatura   
> 
> Benvenuto nel club!
> 
> 

 

eeeh, aspetta

devo ancora digerire l'idea di spendere tutti quei soldini   :Very Happy: 

diciamo che se mi decido al passo il modello e' quello ...

 *Quote:*   

> Ma perchè un link sui toshiba? Sul pbook il discorso è diverso, si parla di architetture diverse; se hai una scheda nvidia niente accelerazione 3d. 

 

perche' mi sono rin******onito   :Cool: 

ho letto go5200 e non ho più pensato che era per un  x86

EDIT:

un ultima domanda: l'hard disk e' un eide standard da 2.5"? lo posso swappare con uno per x86? sul sito apple l'upgrade a 5400 rpm costa una follia

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> un ultima domanda: l'hard disk e' un eide standard da 2.5"? lo posso swappare con uno per x86? sul sito apple l'upgrade a 5400 rpm costa una follia

 

Si, dovrebbe essere un normale hd per portatili (hitachi sul mio pbook). Più che altro per sostituirlo credo ci siano problemi con la garanzia (dovresti aprire il portatile e di conseguenza invalidare la garanzia, *credo*), mentre se lo porti nei centri apple puoi benissimo portargli tu l'hd da casa ma la manodopera si fa pagare parecchio (però la garanzia rimane).

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Solo un consiglio: se lo prendi dal sito apple (che consiglio) mettici solo la ram base, riservandoti di acquistarne tu quella aggiuntiva altrove. Sul sito apple la ram te la fanno strapagare, quindi se la prendi altrove risparmi qualche soldo.

 

Mi associo al consiglio di Shev.

Io, per il mio adorato PB G4 15", ho acquistato 256 MB aggiuntivi dalla Crucial (www.crucial.com).

Non solo funziona perfettamente, dato che è specifica per il PowerBook, costa MOLTO meno di quella ufficiale e i tempi di consegna sono brevissimi (due giorni nel mio caso).

Inoltre, se la acquisti partendo dal banner che c'è sul sito di Gentoo una parte dei soldi va al progetto!  :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

a parte l'iva che altri balzelli bisogna pagare comprandola negli US?

----------

## tolipth

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> a parte l'iva che altri balzelli bisogna pagare comprandola negli US?

 

se non ricordo male, devi considerare la spedizione.

Esiste anche il sito europeo:

http://www.crucial.com/eu

----------

## BlueRaven

Io infatti l'ho acquistata proprio dal sito europeo.

Sinceramente, non saprei cosa comporta farla venire dagli USA.

----------

## Detronizator

Houston....<ronzio>

Houston....<ancora ronzio>

Houston, mi senti?<fine ronzio>

Houston, quì parla un nuovissimo utenti di iBook G4 ad 1Ghz.

Houston quì... avevamo un problema: il radeonfb.

Houston... il problema é bello che risolto e sul mio iBook posso far girare anche tutto quello che usa le OpenGL senza problemi.

E pensa, Houston, che il mio iBook ancora non gira la massimo delle sue prestazioni... attendiamo il miracolo di BenH.

Houston, lo stesso discorso non vale per il pBook con 9600 dove il supporto é ancora "minimo" rispetto a quello della mia 9200 su iBook (colpa di ATI che ha rilasciato le specifiche fino a 9200)(ma si rifarà presto).

Houston, tutto questo ovviamente vale per Linux. Con MacOSX il problema non si pone: é della APPLE e come tale FUNGE TUTTO!!! Ed anche molto bene!

Houston, funge così bene che il mio iBook (che ho soprannominato "IceBook" tanto é bianco) ora mi fa da server per i progetti di studio e per il lavoro:

ci gira sopra TUTTO quello che gira sul mainframe di produzione che é in ufficio.

Non dico altro, Houston.

Quì sulla luna il mio iBook sembra ancora più bianco...

Houston, passo e chiudo...

<ronzio>

<ronzio>

<fine comunicazione>

ps   :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

ragazzi vi ho tradito   :Twisted Evil: 

trovato in occasione un mitico TC1000

con xp tablet e' un po' lento, ma ho intenzione di convertirlo a linux

peccato che in linux non ci sia ancora software per l'handwriting recognition

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche a me stava passando per la testa d prendere un pbook xò ho alcuni xò..

1)Con linux ci posso installare tutti i pacchetti, oppure solo quelli ppc?

2) Se voglio emergere wine -> chiaramente non funzionerà,oppure mi sbaglio?

3) Consigliate il 4200 o il 5400 giri? anche come rumorosità

4) Come paragone, quanto tempo ci impiego a compilare open office?

Col mio attuale p4 1600 più di 24 ore, con un pbook? e con un Centrino?

5) Samba funzionerà? dato che ho una rete (famiglia) di pc winzoz?

6) Airport è compatibile con gli access point non apple?

----------

## tomasino

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Anche a me stava passando per la testa d prendere un pbook xò ho alcuni xò..
> 
> 1)Con linux ci posso installare tutti i pacchetti, oppure solo quelli ppc?
> 
> 

 

Direi che il 95% dei pacchetti vanno: alcuni programmi hanno problemi di compilazione su ppc, alcuni di questi vengono patchati quindi funziano anche sulla mela.

Un esempio di prog che nn funziona: eclipse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Se voglio emergere wine -> chiaramente non funzionerà,oppure mi sbaglio?
> 
> 

 

Attualmente nn è un giochetto farlo funzionare, ma ho sentito gente che con qemu in combinazione è riuscita a far girare dei programmi di win: in futuro la situazione dovrebbe migliorare.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Consigliate il 4200 o il 5400 giri? anche come rumorosità
> 
> 

 

Io ho un 4200... nn proprio una scheggia

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Come paragone, quanto tempo ci impiego a compilare open office?
> 
> Col mio attuale p4 1600 più di 24 ore, con un pbook? e con un Centrino?
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  E io che mi sn sempre lamentato che il mio G4 1GHz è lento... ximian openoffice in ~9 ore

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Samba funzionerà? dato che ho una rete (famiglia) di pc winzoz?
> 
> 

 

nn ho provato, ma nn vedo xkè nn dovrebbe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6) Airport è compatibile con gli access point non apple?

 

Idem come sopra.

Buon acquisto di powerbook  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 6) Airport è compatibile con gli access point non apple?

 

Io ho un access point D-Link (DWL-900AP+) e la scheda Airport Extreme del mio PowerBook funziona perfettamente da MacOS X.

Il problema, casomai, è che Airport Extreme non è ancora supportato sotto Linux.  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Io ho un access point D-Link (DWL-900AP+) e la scheda Airport Extreme del mio PowerBook funziona perfettamente da MacOS X

 

Confermo, non ci sono problemi di compatibilità. Ho provato con parecchi ap di marche diverse tra loro e va sempre tutto bene.

 *Quote:*   

> Il problema, casomai, è che Airport Extreme non è ancora supportato sotto Linux. 

 

Se non erro ho letto che c'è chi ci sta dando dentro di reverse engeneering e pare poter sfornare un qualche driver a breve, quindi si tratta di pazientare ancora un poco. Se non si ha pazienza o proprio serve la wireless anche su linux, esistono schede esterne usb che con linux e ppc vanno benone.

----------

## silian87

Samba funziona senza nessunissimo problema...

----------

## -YoShi-

Grazie per le reply

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho un 4200... nn proprio una scheggia
> 
> 

 

Ma in quanto a rumorosità? il 5400 sarà come l'hd dell'ibm di mio padre? un sibilo (fastidioso, issimo di notte...)

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  E io che mi sn sempre lamentato che il mio G4 1GHz è lento... ximian openoffice in ~9 ore
> 
> 

 

Manna dal cielo...paragonato ad un x86 odierno (centrino, amd[vari, xp, 64, ecc..), P4, Celeron..) come è? 

P.S. Ci saranno novità a breve, o nei prox mesi anche fino/dopo natale? dato che sono sempre quello che appena compra esce il modello nuovo il giorno dopo...vorrei evitare almeno adesso  :Smile: 

----------

## tomasino

In quanto a rumorosità direi che è perfetto: ho dormito diverse volte col pb in camera che lavorava, giusto ogni tanto si accende la ventola, ma nn è quel che ti interessa.

Direi invece che come novità grosse per diversi mesi puoi star tranquillo, siamo tutti in attesa del powerbook G5  :Very Happy: 

Il powerbook attualmente potrà cambiare gpu, una lieve lieve bottarella in alto alla frequenza del G4 (ma fanno fatica), qualche ritoccatina insomma.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se non erro ho letto che c'è chi ci sta dando dentro di reverse engeneering e pare poter sfornare un qualche driver a breve, quindi si tratta di pazientare ancora un poco.

 

Sì, sapevo del progetto, ma non ho seguito molto l'evoluzione perché in questo periodo Gentoo la sto, ahimé, utilizzando poco.

Brutta malattia, la "MacOS X"ite acuta... e sembra che sia pure contagiosa.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se non si ha pazienza o proprio serve la wireless anche su linux, esistono schede esterne usb che con linux e ppc vanno benone.

 

Mi sono già attrezzato con una DWL-650+, che non ho ancora avuto il tempo di provare ma che dovrebbe andare con i driver ACX (acx100.sourceforge.net).  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

Scusate questo mega OT:   :Embarassed: 

[OT]

Mi inserisco di soppiatto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:  per cercare risposta ad un questo che mi angoscia...

Sono in "dolce attesa" nel senso che ho ordinato il nuovo iBook, però mi hanno detto che non è pissibile inserire in un secondo momento la schedina bluethoot interna...ARGG..sapete se è vero?   :Shocked: 

[/OT]

Bye

----------

## Detronizator

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Scusate questo mega OT:  
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Mi inserisco di soppiatto   per cercare risposta ad un questo che mi angoscia...
> ...

 

Ti hanno PESANTEMENTE preso in giro: sono delle macchine RICONFIGURABILISSIME.

Ti dico solo questo:

"Tocchi" una vite sulla testiera (che tra l'altro é anche il tasto che ti indica l'attivazione del BlocNum) e con sole due dita sollevi la tastiera, muovendo i due ganci di sicurezza (li sganci con le unghie) che sono alle estremità della tastiera stessa.

Lì trovi lo scomparto per il bluetooth. Se levi la scheda bluetooth, ci trovi lo scomparto per l'AirPort. Ancora sotto lo scomparto per la memoria.

Modularissimo.

Anche perché la Apple li fa apposta così: più semplice da upgradare per loro... e per noi.

Ti hanno preso in giro!  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

Comunque IMHO comprare un *book e' interessante anche per usare OSX, vi e' proprio un'altra filosofia dietro, diversa anche da quella di win.

L' apple riesce veramente a fare dei computer elettrodomestici.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> "Tocchi" una vite sulla testiera (che tra l'altro é anche il tasto che ti indica l'attivazione del BlocNum) e con sole due dita sollevi la tastiera, muovendo i due ganci di sicurezza (li sganci con le unghie) che sono alle estremità della tastiera stessa.

 

Attenzione a fare queste cose che se ompi qualcosa la garanzia salta.

----------

## Detronizator

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   "Tocchi" una vite sulla testiera (che tra l'altro é anche il tasto che ti indica l'attivazione del BlocNum) e con sole due dita sollevi la tastiera, muovendo i due ganci di sicurezza (li sganci con le unghie) che sono alle estremità della tastiera stessa. 
> 
> Attenzione a fare queste cose che se ompi qualcosa la garanzia salta.

 

C'é spiegato nel manuale. Non si ha accesso all'interno: é Apple che ha preparato questi alloggiamenti APPOSTA per gli aggiornamenti.

Non l'ho aperto: ho solo fatto come loro dicono di fare.

E non perdo nessuna garanzia se apro.

Se rompo seguendo le procedure, sono loro che me lo rispediscono nuovo.

----------

## silian87

WOW, percui posso pulire la mia tastiera togliendola prima di due anni!!!

----------

## tomasino

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Comunque IMHO comprare un *book e' interessante anche per usare OSX, vi e' proprio un'altra filosofia dietro, diversa anche da quella di win.
> 
> L' apple riesce veramente a fare dei computer elettrodomestici.

 

Vero, ma io tico anche che dopo un mese di pb ho dovuto cancellare per un motivo che nn v sto a spiegare il panther, riproponendomi di reinstallarlo al più presto. Sono passati ormai 4 mesi  :Very Happy: 

Il macOsX è un bel sistema, ma se non hai esigenze particolari (per me potevano esserlo l'iMovie e UT), usare normalmente 2 os non porta vantaggi.

----------

## silian87

In effetti io uso panther solo 1-2 volte al mese, nonostante sia un buon sistema. Mi serve soprattutto per fare upgrade dei firmware delle periferiche e per usare (raramente) giochi 3d, come quake3. Mi sento un po' in colpa a non usarlo...   :Sad: 

----------

## blackfede

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti hanno preso in giro! 

 

Fiuuuu.... (sospiro di solievo...) 

Chiedo ancora venia per l'OT, mi cospargerò il capo di cenere mentre ricompilo il kernel   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A me un mio amico (tra l'altro macchista di vecchi data e ammiratore alla follia di GNU/Linux, mi ha detto che la scheda BT è saldata sulla scheda madre al momento dell'assemblaggio....

Ho provato il OsX, bello, ma sono curioso di vedere come gira gentoo  :Smile: 

PS: Ancora OT...ma sul sito apple non c'è in vendita il modulo BT, solo Airport...

----------

## kaio

Ho da 2gg installato gentoo su un PBAlu 15 e ho messo come filesystem xfs. Dite che è stato un azzardo? Da premettere che il sistema è molto veloce e responsivo. Seconda domanda: è' consigliabile su PPC mettere il prelink?

Grazie

----------

## silian87

Allora, io mi ricordavo che sconsigliavano addirittura reiserfs su ppc, quindi... ma se ti va bene tienilo.  Per quanto riguarda il prelink mi sembra che sia sconsigliato su ppc.

----------

## kaio

Tu che filesystem usi? ext3? Io lo ho evitato perchè su x86 è molto lento di xfs e reiser

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ho da 2gg installato gentoo su un PBAlu 15 e ho messo come filesystem xfs. Dite che è stato un azzardo? Da premettere che il sistema è molto veloce e responsivo

 

Va tranquillo, ho messo da un mesetto abbondante xfs sul pbook e per ora di problemi non ne ho avuti, anzi, va decisamente bene.

----------

## silian87

io ext3. Dicevano che era stabile...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> io ext3. Dicevano che era stabile...  

 

Non voglio demoralizzarti ulteriormente, ma la prima installazione la feci anch'io con ext3, passando dopo poche settimane a reiserfs: prestazioni nettamente migliori, soprattutto con portage/emerge. Prestazioni che mi paiono migliorate ulteriormente con xfs.

Peccato che sia uscita ora questa discussione e non qualche giorno fa, altrimenti visto che dovevi reinstallare magari ci avresti fatto un pensierino  :Wink: 

----------

## tomasino

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non voglio demoralizzarti ulteriormente, ma la prima installazione la feci anch'io con ext3, passando dopo poche settimane a reiserfs: prestazioni nettamente migliori, soprattutto con portage/emerge. Prestazioni che mi paiono migliorate ulteriormente con xfs.
> 
> 

 

Interessante (quanto è piantato emerge a cercare!). Qualche settimana fa provai a fare una partizione reiser, ma diede dei problemi, nn ricordo quali. C'è bisogno di una patch particolare? E per XFS? Lo sapevo non funzionante su ppc.

Quindi, volendo cambiare file system a root, conoscete un metodo migliore/+ veloce di copiare tutto in un'altra partizione?

Grazie.

----------

## Detronizator

```

cp -axr / ...

```

Copia tutto e conserva i permessi. In più, evita di copiare i file presenti su partizioni diverse a quelle da cui si é partito.

Evitare di "copiare" e "ricopiare"? E come fai?

----------

## shev

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Qualche settimana fa provai a fare una partizione reiser, ma diede dei problemi, nn ricordo quali. C'è bisogno di una patch particolare? E per XFS?

 

Niente patch, io uso i ppc-dev-sources (ora gentoo-dev-sources o simile) e vanno più che bene, c'è tutto ciò che serve.

 *Quote:*   

> Lo sapevo non funzionante su ppc

 

Non dirlo al mio pbook, probabilmente non lo sa  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, a me va benissimo

/me toccatina scaramantica

----------

## -YoShi-

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direi invece che come novità grosse per diversi mesi puoi star tranquillo, siamo tutti in attesa del powerbook G5 
> 
> Il powerbook attualmente potrà cambiare gpu, una lieve lieve bottarella in alto alla frequenza del G4 (ma fanno fatica), qualche ritoccatina insomma.

 

Per i nuovi G5 sono ancora voci nella nebbia (tipo si farà...ma quando nn si sa)

oppure c'è già qualche preview, anche pre-pre da leggere (tra l'E3 e il Cebit), o qualche fotazza da vedere?

----------

## silian87

Anche all'inizio c'era nebbia per linux su powerbook 15 & 17 (ma anche 12. A mezzo anno di distanza scarso. hanno risolto il 90 % dei problemi. Quasi tutti quelli gravi. Ci sono sempre problemi con nuovo hardware e nuove architetture. Lasciate fare il proprio lavoro agli sviluppatori ed attendete. Loro fanno...

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Per i nuovi G5 sono ancora voci nella nebbia (tipo si farà...ma quando nn si sa)
> 
> oppure c'è già qualche preview, anche pre-pre da leggere (tra l'E3 e il Cebit), o qualche fotazza da vedere?

 

Voci nella nebbia. Non arriveranno sicuramente prima della WWDC del 2005, quindi inutile aspettare.

----------

## tomasino

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i nuovi G5 sono ancora voci nella nebbia (tipo si farà...ma quando nn si sa)
> 
> oppure c'è già qualche preview, anche pre-pre da leggere (tra l'E3 e il Cebit), o qualche fotazza da vedere?

 

La prima che hai detto: che si farà è sicuro (anche xkè la apple non ha altro in cantiere), quando...

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> (anche xkè la apple non ha altro in cantiere)

 

Piccola parentesi OT, massimo continuiamo in pvt, ma di cose in cantiere ne ha una cifra: Tiger, iMac, Mac Special Edition eventuale per il ventesimo, speed bump/reversione PowerMac, pbook G5, ITMS Europeo, ipod più genialiate varie di S.Jobs. Questo per limitarci ai prossimi mesi  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## -YoShi-

anche io piccolo [OT] allora  :Smile: 

Dove posso trovare un po di info sul mondo mac? link, forum, o anche riviste.

Così giusto per non prendere una macchina e non trovarmi del tutto spaesato

----------

## tomasino

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> anche io piccolo [OT] allora 
> 
> Dove posso trovare un po di info sul mondo mac? link, forum, o anche riviste.
> 
> Così giusto per non prendere una macchina e non trovarmi del tutto spaesato

 

Per quel poco che ho usato macosx usavo come riferimento http://www.macitynet.it/

Poi ho visto in edicola una rivista dedicata ai mac, ma nn l'ho mai letta, e non ne ricordo il nome.

Cmq sul sito ufficiale apple ci sono delle offertone! Quoto da http://www.apple.com/it/promo/leasing_is_cheaper/, si parla di noleggio di powermac G5:

 *Quote:*   

>  E se lo volete per 3 anni vi costerà il 103% del prezzo di acquisto:

 

Un vero affare   :Laughing: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    E se lo volete per 3 anni vi costerà il 103% del prezzo di acquisto: 
> 
> Un vero affare  

 

Peccato che costi come, anzi di più della mia macchina  :Sad: 

Cmq grazie per le info  :Smile:  doma gli do un occhio

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Poi ho visto in edicola una rivista dedicata ai mac, ma nn l'ho mai letta, e non ne ricordo il nome. 

 

Applicando? E' la migliore.

----------

## tolipth

e' OT, ma avete visto l'airport express. Non sembra male per un uso domestico

http://www.apple.com/it/airportexpress/

anche se non sono riuscito a capire se il sistema e' anche un router

----------

## blackfede

Si è solo router, nelle specifiche è spiegato chiaramente! In pratica tu devi solo avere il dispositivo che fornisce la connettività, poi che sia un modem ethernet, un altro router, o un pc non cambia nulla!

----------

## silian87

Ricordo a tutti che per ora l'airport express non funge con linux.

----------

## MyZelF

express != extreme

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

hahaha, si, certo, ero appena alzato dal letto quando l'ho scritto.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kaio

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> express != extreme
> 
> 

 

Che differenza c'è? L'access point è sempre 802.11g, come le schede extreme

----------

## MyZelF

Come hai detto tu stesso... si tratta di un access point, non di una scheda di rete... quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe essere compatibile con una macchina linux...  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Ho trovato dei programmini per controllare il freq della cpu.vedi speefreq, ad esempio. Ha anche una modalita' automatica per regolare la frequenza in base all'uso della cpu. Poi quando avvii in batteria ti mette da solo a 610mhz. Comodo!

----------

## tomasino

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> hahaha, si, certo, ero appena alzato dal letto quando l'ho scritto.   

 

Uhm, alle 11:08, cominciate le vacanze, eh?  :Wink: 

Comunque io uso cpufreqd per regolare la frequenza in base all'uso della cpu.

----------

## tomasino

Sempre + OT!

sembra il futuro ci riservi monitor apple da 30"   :Shocked: 

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/newdisplays.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[mod] Mi pare che qui si stai degenerando rimanete per favore it [/mod]

----------

## Thrain

Scusate, forse sono OT.

Spinto dalla curiosità, ho dato un'occhiata a apple.it ... ed è stato quasi un colpo di fulmine: mi son innamorato dei pbook  :Rolling Eyes:  ! Ora sono indeciso tra 12" e 15" ... ma son più propenso per il 12": sapete darmi qualche nota sulle differenze tra i due (a parte i 3"  :Laughing:  )?

Comunque, la domanda principale è questa: c'è un modo per far scendere il prezzo dei pbook? Non so... offerte, acquisto da altri siti... tra l'altro vorrei il PowerDrive così sono a posto con i dvd (con il Combo non posso masterizzarli, ma posso leggerli?) .

Grazie... e se sono OT decurtatemi  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, io ho preso il 15, ma se potessi tornare indietro forse prenderei il 12. E' piu' piccolino e pratico, il fatto che usa scheda video nvidia (almeno dai miei ultimi aggiornamenti) lo rende piu' funzionante con linux, ed ha meno bug del video (anche se e' forse destinato a non avere il supporto 3d). Per abbassare il prezzo se sei uno studente o hai un docente in famiglia c'e' un piccolo sconto. Poi, se lo prendevi entro natale ed eri nato nel 1987 avevi uno sconto governativo (non so se adesso e' cosi' per quelli dell'8 :Cool: . Io tra lo sconto studente e quello dell'87 ci ho risparmiato sui 200? buoni. Non risparmiare sulla ram (cosa che io purtroppo ho fatto, e che mi spongera' molto presto a prendere una stecca da 512mb). E' meglio uno piccolo ma potente che uno grande ma spompato. 

Si, il combo legge i DVD. Auguri   :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Andando avanti di questo passo ci trasformiamo in gentoo-PPC-italian forum   :Laughing: 

Cioe', ragazzi, ci sono sempre piu' utilizzatori di powerpc. A questo webbit non ho mai visto tanti *book e mac che in tutta la mia vita!    :Shocked: 

----------

## Thrain

mh, son dell'88 ... ma come faccio ad avere questo sconto? C'è da andare da qualche parte? Io dal sito della apple non ho notato nulla se non il pulsante per comprare (a prezzo intero  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Per la RAM: se la compro separata dal pbook devo inserirla io a manina? Per esempio se la comprassi da crucial.com

----------

## silian87

Per la ram ti converrebbe prenderla esterna, ma poi credo che se apri lo slot parte la garanzia... Per lo sconto non so se era una roba solo per quelli dell'87. Comunque lo sconto governativo era del programma "Vola con internet".

Io ti consiglierei anche un ibook 12........ comunque. Compri un ibook, risparmi un bel po, e poi puoi anche potenziarlo un po.

----------

## Thrain

Eh ma i pbook son un altro mondo  :Cool:  ... Troppo belli... mo' do un'occhiata migliore anche agli ibook e valuto...

Ma tanto l'idea non cambia... pbook pbook!  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per la ram ti converrebbe prenderla esterna, ma poi credo che se apri lo slot parte la garanzia...

 

Non è assolutamente vero, per la ram è previsto lo sportellino apposta e non invalidi la garanzia. Mentre è vero che conviene prenderla da soli e non direttamente dal sito apple, si risparmia (io ovviamente l'ho presa dal sito apple  :Rolling Eyes: )

 *Quote:*   

> Per lo sconto non so se era una roba solo per quelli dell'87. Comunque lo sconto governativo era del programma "Vola con internet"

 

In ogni caso se sei studente vai nella sezione education dello store della apple, ti fanno uno sconto abbastanza buono. Sconto che ti permette di risparmiare o aggiungere componenti (io ho optato per questa seconda possibilità).

Sul "quale prendere", io ti consiglio il 12": potente, leggero, portabilissimo, funziona alla grande sia con macosx che con linux (con linux manca il 3d e l'airport extreme ancora non va, ma resta cmq usabilissimo e godibile). Se ti serve un portatile nel vero senso della parola, non puoi chiedere di meglio. Se invece vuoi più un sostituto del desktop o cmq lo useresti poco in viaggio, allora guarda pure anche i 14"/15". Il pbook costa più dell'ibook, ma imho vale la differenza  :Smile: 

/me possessore di pbook 12", quindi di parte e poco attendibile  :Laughing: 

----------

## Thrain

Noto che, a fronte di soli 2" di differenza, l'ibook da 14" fornisce anche un'unità SuperDrive, a 400  di differenza, comunque... ma io son proprio propenso per il pbook. Do un'occhiata al settore educational... grazie Shev, Silian  :Wink: 

Io ne farei un uso limitato in viaggio... però per esempio mi sarebbe utile anche portarlo a scuola, poterlo usare a letto o in giro... portarlo un po' ovunque, ma senza grandi spostamenti: forse per queste cose va bene anche un 14"/15" ?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non è assolutamente vero, per la ram è previsto lo sportellino apposta e non invalidi la garanzia

 

/me chiede perdono in ginocchio per le cazzate appena affermate (di cui ero convinto)   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Noto che, a fronte di soli 2" di differenza, l'ibook da 14" fornisce anche un'unità SuperDrive, a 400  di differenza, comunque...

 

Non prenderlo, comprane uno esterno spendendo la metà. Così puoi anche usarlo su qualsiasi pc/ppc che hai per la casa. Questo è quello che ho fatto io (però io uso poco anche il masterizzatore di cd, non so se faccio testo  :Razz: )

 *Quote:*   

> Io ne farei un uso limitato in viaggio...[snip] forse per queste cose va bene anche un 14"/15" ?

 

Sicuramente, saranno leggermente meno portabili ma visto l'utilizzo non ti cambia nulla. Poi si tratta anche di gusti, io per esempio mi sono innamorato del 12" a prima vista, quindi non ho nemmeno considerato i fratelli "più grandi": mi piaceva così, piccolo e portabile (poi visto che sono sempre in giro, è meglio anche come peso e portabilità).

p.s.: tranquillo Silian, ce ne sono di cose che devo scoprire anch'io sul mondo della mela  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

... Sarò forse io che non so guardare...

Comunque sotto education ci sono solo due offerte... una offre non so cosa per chi compra un ibook (penso altri accessori), e una offre uno sconto di 400  a chi compra un Power Mac G5 + uno schermo 23" ...

Forse non ho beccato il momento opportuno per le offerte  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Comunque sotto education ci sono solo due offerte... una offre non so cosa per chi compra un ibook (penso altri accessori), e una offre uno sconto di 400  a chi compra un Power Mac G5 + uno schermo 23" 

 

Lo store education ti presenta tutti i prodotti con il prezzo già scontato, prova a confrontarli con quelli dello store normale  :Wink: 

Le offerte che dici tu sono quelle che valgono pure per lo store normale, sono un altra cosa.

----------

## Thrain

Mh, già... ero io che non guardavo bene  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque: l'offerta educational sul pbook è notevole! 160  in meno... praticamente coi soldi risparmiati mi ci compro una ram da 512... o qualcosina d'altro...

Bene bene...

valuterò,

esaminerò,

deciderò,

acquisterò...

Grazie per l'aiuto  :Very Happy:  !

PS: AH! Ho deciso come usare bene i 160 euro risparmiati! Mi compro MS Office 2004 Educational  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

----------

## tolipth

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: AH! Ho deciso come usare bene i 160 euro risparmiati! Mi compro MS Office 2004 Educational    ...

 

no devi comprare virualPC per installarci win*   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexerre

sono molto tentato anche io ad acquistare un pbook..

volevo solo sapere: parlando con un mio collega mi ha detto/spiegato che se installo un os diverso da osX invalido la garanzia...Questo mi sembra oltremodo esagerato...

confermate oppure è una info sbagliata che mi hanno dato?

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> confermate oppure è una info sbagliata che mi hanno dato?

 

Info sbagliata.

----------

## alexerre

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Info sbagliata.

 

bella shev sapevo che mi avresti detto così  :Wink: 

non rimane che da mettere via il dinero  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaio

Anche io come sillian ho un PB15 ma se lo dovrei comprare ora sicuramente prenderei un 12" con tanta RAM. Tra le opzioni BTO metti anche il disco da 5400rpm rispetto a quello da 4200

----------

## alexerre

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Anche io come sillian ho un PB15 ma se lo dovrei comprare ora sicuramente prenderei un 12" con tanta RAM. 

 

Ram quanta ne consigliate?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ram quanta ne consigliate?

 

Io ho fatto na cazzata e ne ho presa 256 (quella di default). Parti da un minimo di 512, anche se forse ti convienen 512+256. Per fortuna questi pbook (o almeno il mio da 15) hanno due alloggiamenti della ram. Infatti io mi sono accorto di averne occupato solo uno. Quando avro' un po' di soldi mettero' una stecca da 512, cosi' arrivo a 768!!! Credo che la ram sia piu' che importante.

----------

## kaio

Io ne ho 512 ma secondo me il PB dà il massimo con 768 o 1Gb (parlo di MacOSX). Comunque già con 768 sei già messo mooolto bene

----------

## alexerre

toglietemi una curiosità:

se io acquisto un pbook 15'' con 512Mb di ram, la ram è saldata o c'è un banco su uno dei due socket disponibili?

E le prestazioni con gentoo come sono?

Dai dai che sono quasi convinto  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> toglietemi una curiosità:
> 
> se io acquisto un pbook 15'' con 512Mb di ram, la ram è saldata o c'è un banco su uno dei due socket disponibili?

 

La RAM è sempre in banchi, anche perché Apple dichiara l'espandibilità fino a 2 GB (ovvero due banchi da un giga l'uno).  :Smile: 

----------

## kaio

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> toglietemi una curiosità:
> 
> se io acquisto un pbook 15'' con 512Mb di ram, la ram è saldata o c'è un banco su uno dei due socket disponibili?
> 
> 

 

Ci sono 2 banchi in cui mettere la memoria, la ram NON è saldata.

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> E le prestazioni con gentoo come sono?
> 
> Dai dai che sono quasi convinto  

 

Le prestazioni con gentoo sono ottime a parte qualche pacchetto incompatibile con ppc (vedi flash su mozilla/firefox)

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> se io acquisto un pbook 15'' con 512Mb di ram, la ram è saldata o c'è un banco su uno dei due socket disponibili?

 

Il banco "saldato" è da 256 MB, poi c'è lo slot aggiuntivo in cui più ram metti meglio è. Io mi sono limitato ad aggiungerne 256 (512 In totale quindi) e sia macosx che gentoo vanno alla grande, senza mai swappare.

Poi come sempre, più ram c'è meglio è, soprattutto con macosx.

 *Quote:*   

> E le prestazioni con gentoo come sono?

 

Imho ottime, poi dipende da cosa ci fai e da che aspettative hai. Io ci faccio tutto quello che mi serve in tutta tranquillità, senza che il piccolo batta ciglio. Considerando che ora il pbook minimo è a 1,33 GHz contro l'1 netto del mio...  :Smile: 

p.s.: concordo poi sul consiglio di mettere il disco da 5400 rpm, la differenza c'è e si sente

edit: che il banco da 256 MB di serie sia saldato o meno, ciò che conta è che quel banco non puoi toccarlo sul 12" (gli altri non so). Quindi gestisci bene il secondo, quello libero

----------

## alexerre

grazie dei consigli ragazzi.

La mia idea era quella di avere una macchina su cui posso: programmare, gestire sistemi remoti con ssh, farci un po' di grafica amatoriale e gardarci qualche film...

Il pbook 15'' mi ispira veramente tanto e devo dire che gli x86 mi hanno un po' stufato..Diciamo che questo thread mi ha convinto sempre piu' a cambiare sponda   :Laughing: 

nel senso buone ne'  :Wink: 

Rimane solo un problema: trovare uno sponsor  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Per qualsiasi aiuto problema o proposta puoi senza problemi rivolgerti a me ed al forum. Leggi bene le guide presenti in rete  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per qualsiasi aiuto problema o proposta puoi senza problemi rivolgerti a me ed al forum. Leggi bene le guide presenti in rete 

 

di tempo prima di trovare lo sponsor ne passera' e mi verra' sicuramente in mente qualcos'altro..

Grazie a tutti x le risposte  :Wink: 

EDIT: cmq sarebbe bello metterlo in sticky questo thread  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non è assolutamente vero, per la ram è previsto lo sportellino apposta e non invalidi la garanzia.

 

Scusa tanto shev, ma sul manuale del powerbook sta' scritto quanto segue: 

 *Quote:*   

> Attenzione: si raccomanda di rivolgersi ad un tecnico qualificato Apple per l'installazione della memoria. Consultare la documentazione di supporto fornita con il computer per informazioni su come contattare l'assistenza Apple. Eventuali danni provocati all'apparecchiatura durante il tentativo di installare la memoria non saranno coperti dalla garanzia del computer

 

Sei sicuro che non si perde la garanzia? A me sembra strano, e poi leggendo questo.....

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Eventuali danni provocati all'apparecchiatura durante il tentativo di installare la memoria non saranno coperti dalla garanzia del computer

 

E' corretto.

Puoi installare la memoria da solo, poi se fai qualche idiozia e rovini il portatile hai invalidato la garanzia.

Se invece la memoria viene installata correttamente nessun problema.

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' corretto.
> 
> Puoi installare la memoria da solo, poi se fai qualche idiozia e rovini il portatile hai invalidato la garanzia.
> 
> Se invece la memoria viene installata correttamente nessun problema.

 

Esattamente. Ma è così per qualsiasi operazione che fai sul (p)pc (o su qualsiasi altra cosa coperta da garanzia): se devi pulire il monitor e lo fai con la carta vetrata è ovvio che la garanzia non copre il "guasto". Nonostante questo non lo porto certo in assistenza per pulire il monitor  :Razz: 

Inoltre attenzione, non è che invalida la garanzia, semplicemente è un danno non coperto dalla stessa. La garanzia vale lo stesso anche dopo.

Poi è giusto che ti avvertano di stare attento, soprattutto perchè l'utenza non è tutta esperta o smanettona.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se devi pulire il monitor e lo fai con la carta vetrata è ovvio che la garanzia non copre il "guasto". Nonostante questo non lo porto certo in assistenza per pulire il monitor 
> 
> 

 

Un esempio che calza a pennello  :Smile: 

Cmq sapete che mi avete convinto...adesso dopo le ferie (se ho ancora qualche "spicciolo"  :Rolling Eyes:    allora ci scatta il regalo  :Smile:  )

Ricapitolando: 

- Almeno 512 mb di ram 1 gb meglio.

- Disco da 5400 che il 4200 è piantato come una golf III 1600 in salita (ti sorpassano anche i motocarri.. :Very Happy: ), o meglio ancora lasciare il 4200 e sostituirlo poi con uno + capiente preso a parte 

Approposito, ha l'alloggiamento per un solo disco o x 2? 

- Monitor 12" o 15" dipende dall'uso che ne vuoi fare...

c'è altro?

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> o meglio ancora lasciare il 4200 e sostituirlo poi con uno + capiente preso a parte

 

No, questo non credo ti convenga, prendi quello che ti serve quando compri il portatile. Per sostituirlo come già detto, dovresti aprire il portatile e allora si credo invalideresti la garanzia. Puoi salvarla facendolo sostituire dall'assistenza apple, ma credimi che costa parecchio l'intervento (quasi più dell'hd...)

Quella che non conviene prendere dall'apple store è la ram.

 *Quote:*   

> Approposito, ha l'alloggiamento per un solo disco o x 2?

 

Per uno, già è difficile farci stare il necessario, figuriamoci due dischi  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: cmq non è che con il 4200 rpm vada male o sembri piantato, semplicemente con il 5400 va meglio

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: cmq non è che con il 4200 rpm vada male o sembri piantato, semplicemente con il 5400 va meglio

 

questo e' amore   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## alexerre

che voi sappiate, c'è modo di farselo arrivare dagli states?

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> che voi sappiate, c'è modo di farselo arrivare dagli states?

 

Usando lo store apple no di certo. Per prenderlo negli usa devi o contare su qualche conoscente che ci va in vacanza, oppure sperare di trovarlo nel cosidetto "mercato grigio", ovvero in qualche negozio che a sua volta s'è procurato qualche macchina dagli states pagandole meno e te le rivende. In alternativa puoi comprarlo su ebay o negozi vari americani, ma poi dovresti pagarci spese di spedizione, tasse e dogane varie vanificando quasi il guadagno.

----------

## akiross

Bhe ragazzi, dopo aver letto questa discussione non ho piu' dubbi:

compro l'iBook  :Very Happy: 

Anzi, no. Uno lo ho

Vorrei prendere un portatilino per l'universita'.... dato che scrivo 3 volte piu' veloce a computer che con le manne (sto lavorando per diventare ambidestro e scrivere in contemporanea, ma e' difficile...) cosi' tenevo tutto in digitale...

La mia scelta e' stata l'iBook, che non solo mi piace + del pBook esteticamente, ma per quello che ci faccio va anche bene e non costa neanche troppo.

Visto che (se tutto va secondo i piani) io esco la mattina e torno la sera (non solo x l'univ) mi chiedevo quanto fosse la durata della batteria, se e' meglio comprarne 2 e cose simili. Inzomma, riguardo all'alimentazione che mi dite?

Gracias

ciao

----------

## tomasino

Ho letto 2 o 3 che se tornassero indietro prenderebbero il 12" invece che il 15", io invece sto benissimo così: in fondo per quanto lo porto in viaggio io non credo faccia differenza. Ongi tanto me lo prendo in università, mi ci vuole mezz'ora di treno + 15 min a piedi: solo col portatile non sento la borsa pesante, se comicio a riempirla di carta si sente un po di fatica...

Pro: un monitor senza confronti, pcmcia, gigabit eth...

----------

## alexerre

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  Inzomma, riguardo all'alimentazione che mi dite?

 

Nota a cui sono interessato anche io...Lumavo centrino proprio per la lunga durata della batteria..

Onestamente avere un portatile che si fa 5-6 ore di lavoro in batteria non mi dispiacerebbe...

----------

## tomasino

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota a cui sono interessato anche io...Lumavo centrino proprio per la lunga durata della batteria..
> 
> Onestamente avere un portatile che si fa 5-6 ore di lavoro in batteria non mi dispiacerebbe...

 

La apple per il mio pb dichiara 4,5 ore: se lasci il computer accesso senza far niente con la luminosità al minimo forse le raggiungi.

Onestamente non ho mai fatto un test fatto per bene, ma a occhio dico che facendo un uso medio con linux ho un'autonomia di circa 3 ore.

----------

## alexerre

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La apple per il mio pb dichiara 4,5 ore: se lasci il computer accesso senza far niente con la luminosità al minimo forse le raggiungi.
> 
> Onestamente non ho mai fatto un test fatto per bene, ma a occhio dico che facendo un uso medio con linux ho un'autonomia di circa 3 ore.

 

ma fa scaling della cpu il ppc?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *tomasino wrote:*   
> 
> La apple per il mio pb dichiara 4,5 ore: se lasci il computer accesso senza far niente con la luminosità al minimo forse le raggiungi.
> 
> Onestamente non ho mai fatto un test fatto per bene, ma a occhio dico che facendo un uso medio con linux ho un'autonomia di circa 3 ore. 
> ...

 

occhio che sui modelli nuovi (parlo di ibook, non so per i pbook) non e' ancora supportato! quindi niente scaling della frequenza e per usarlo al massimo devi settarlo tramite l'openfirmware.

cmq sia anche al minimo della frequenza va + decentemente, ti possono confermare anche gli altri   :Laughing: 

per l'autononomia ti posso dire che io sono arrivato (con l'ibook, sotto macosx) alle fatidiche 5 ore e mezza, ma l'ho utilizzato solamente per programmare in C e compilare. quindi niente uso intensivo del disco e della scheda video.

fai 2 conti e regolati.   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*   
> 
> ma fa scaling della cpu il ppc? 
> 
> occhio che sui modelli nuovi (parlo di ibook, non so per i pbook) non e' ancora supportato! quindi niente scaling della frequenza e per usarlo al 

 

So che e' stato risolto proprio da poco.

Almeno Detro così mi ha detto.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

eehhh! dove, come, quando?   :Shocked: 

qualche link, patch, suggerimento?

grazie

----------

## shev

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> per l'autononomia ti posso dire che io sono arrivato (con l'ibook, sotto macosx) alle fatidiche 5 ore e mezza, ma l'ho utilizzato solamente per programmare in C e compilare. quindi niente uso intensivo del disco e della scheda video

 

Io con il pbook 12" sto sulle 3,5/4 ore di media, usandolo per le normali operazioni come programmazione, internet, musica in sottofondo etc

Poi dipende, se comincio a tenere sempre attivi bluetooth e wireless scendo sulle 3 ore, se li tengo spenti e metto al minimo la luminosità vado oltre le 4 ore (4,5).

Quindi a seconda di cosa prendi regolati, due batterie sicuramente sono comode e ti permettono di stare via tutta la giornata tranquillo. Io ne ho una, ma solitamente un'accesso alla rete elettrica lo trovo, che sia all'università, in stazione, ditta o che altro.

----------

## n3m0

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> eehhh! dove, come, quando?  
> 
> qualche link, patch, suggerimento?

 

Se aspetti che lo contatto e gli chiedo dove reperire il tutto, ti faccio sapere al + presto, anzi gil faccio fare un post qui...

Intanto cerca.

----------

## Detronizator

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> eehhh! dove, come, quando?  
> 
> qualche link, patch, suggerimento?
> 
> grazie

 

Diciamo che i problemi si sono TUTTI risolti:

1) per il CPU-FREQ-Scaling usa "speedfreq" (che però la setta solo all'avvio: quindi devi fari ripartire il "servizio" ogni volta che vuoi uno scaling (cioé, ad esempio, quando improvvisamente manca la corrente e vuoi passare sulla batteria con velocità ridotta)) e la patch che trovi nel pacchetto cumulativo della mia configurazione sul mio sito web: http://www.mandolinux.org/detro/index.php?mod=04_Download_Area/iBook

2) ibm-jdk-bin funziona ora: il problema era nell'ebuild. Peccato che Eclipse 3 dipende da 1.4.2... e neanche forzandolo si compila. Spero IBM rilasci una JDK-1.4.2...

Ciao

ps Se penso che l'ho usato per tutto questo tempo a 500Mhz: é una bestia l'architettura PPC!!!!!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## alexerre

lancio una proposta a tutti coloro che possiedono un *book.

potreste elencare secondo il *vostro* punto di vista pregi/difetti della vostra macchina sia dal punto di vista hardware che software; a livello software specificate se siete in ambito osX o gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## tomasino

sono recidivo, ma non funziona con le nuove cpu cpudynd?

A me scala in tempo reale (o almeno così sembra).

----------

## n3m0

[OT]

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Peccato che Eclipse 3 dipende da 1.4.2... e neanche forzandolo si compila. Spero IBM rilasci una JDK-1.4.2...
> 
> 

 

Come si può leggere qui, 

 *Eclipse 3.0 RC2 Download Page wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eclipse does not include a Java runtime environment (JRE). You will need a 1.4.1 level or higher Java runtime or Java development kit (JDK) installed on your machine in order to run Eclipse.
> 
> 

 

Quindi il problema deve essere un altro...

Oppure quelli di Eclipse si pippano.

[/OT]

----------

## Detronizator

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> sono recidivo, ma non funziona con le nuove cpu cpudynd?
> 
> A me scala in tempo reale (o almeno così sembra).

 

Non so: prova.

Anzi, proverò pure io... se mi dici che roba é  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come si può leggere qui, 
> 
>  *Eclipse 3.0 RC2 Download Page wrote:*   
> ...

 

Io ho solamente tolto "*-1.4.2" da "RDEPEND" e commentato il controllo su 1.4.2 così:

```

...

RDEPEND=" || (

      gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4 )

      kde? ( kde-base/kdelibs x11-libs/openmotif )

      motif? ( x11-libs/openmotif )

      >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4

      )

   gnome? ( =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2* )

   jikes? ( >=dev-java/jikes-1.19 )

   "

...

#   if [ ${major} -ge 1 ]  && [ ${minor} -ge 4 ] && [ ${patch} -ge 2 ] ; then

#      einfo "Detected JDK is sufficient to compile Eclipse (${version} >= 1.4.2)"

#   else

#      die "Detected JDK is too old to compile Eclipse, need at least 1.4.2!"

#   fi

...

```

L'errore e' questo:

```

[javac]             return new PluginExportJob(fExportType, fExportSource,

    [javac]                            ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:27: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : class PluginModelManager 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]             PluginModelManager manager = PDECore.getDefault().getModelManager();

    [javac]                 ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:27: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : variable PDECore 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]             PluginModelManager manager = PDECore.getDefault().getModelManager();

    [javac]                                              ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:31: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : class IPluginModelBase 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]                     IPluginModelBase model = manager.findPlugin(id, null, IMatchRules.NONE);

    [javac]                         ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:31: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : variable IMatchRules 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]                     IPluginModelBase model = manager.findPlugin(id, null, IMatchRules.NONE);

    [javac]                                                                               ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:35: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : class IPluginModelBase 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]             fModels = (IPluginModelBase[])models.toArray(new IPluginModelBase[models.size()]);

    [javac]                            ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src_ant/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/ant/PluginExportTask.java:35: cannot resolve symbol

    [javac] symbol  : class IPluginModelBase 

    [javac] location: class org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.ant.PluginExportTask

    [javac]             fModels = (IPluginModelBase[])models.toArray(new IPluginModelBase[models.size()]);

    [javac]                                                                  ^

    [javac] [total 2580ms]

    [javac] 40 errors

    [javac] Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1/build.xml:40: taskdef class org.eclipse.pde.internal.build.tasks.IdReplaceTask cannot be found

Total time: 24 minutes 18 seconds

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.0_rc1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 245, Exitcode 1

!!! Failed to compile java code (gtk+)

```

Ho riportato solo le ultime righe perché l'errore é di più di 200 righe.

Si tratta di un mare di "unresolved symbol".

Penso a questo punto che quelli di Eclipse si riferiscano a "Eclipse Stable": in 3 (non ancora Stable) usano Classi che sono solo lì.

Se non e' così, non so cosa pensare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Detronizator

Mi scuso per il post precedente: chiariamo, anche se penso che tutti abbiano capito.

Dopo la risoluzione del problema dell'ebuild di ibm-jdk-bin, speravo che Eclipse 3 si compilasse... ma nulla.

Richiede la jdk-1.4.2... non disponibile per PPC (Blackdown assolutamente non é stabile ed IBM sembra voglia fermarsi ad 1.4.1).

A questo punto, continuando questo sempre più grande OT, mi chiedo:

Eclipse é un progetto di IBM.

IBM non fa la JDK 1.4.2.

IBM lascia come unica JVM usabile quella di SUN.

IBM rinuncia ad Eclipse su PPC????

Mi sembra una cosa assurda...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> IBM non fa la JDK 1.4.2.

 

```
*  dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 108,640 kB

      Homepage:    

      Description: IBM Java Development Kit 1.4.1
```

Comunque cerchiamo di non andare troppo OT.

----------

## Detronizator

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   IBM non fa la JDK 1.4.2. 
> 
> ```
> *  dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin [ Masked ]
> 
> ...

 

Si... ma non su PPC  :Wink: 

Su PPC e' stabile! Controlla bene...

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

>  *tomasino wrote:*   sono recidivo, ma non funziona con le nuove cpu cpudynd?
> 
> A me scala in tempo reale (o almeno così sembra). 
> 
> Non so: prova.
> ...

 

per la cronaca io sto usanto cpufreqd e scala la frequenza dinamicamente in base al carico sulla cpu o ad altri fattori , si configura molto facilmente ed e' lo stesso programma che usavo sul mio athlon mobile.

----------

## akiross

E oggi (anzi, ieri... l'oggi e' passato 3 ore fa)

ho preso l'iBook  :Very Happy:  E' davvero bello. Esteticamente mi piace un sacco, l'ho visto andare con MacOSX ed e' favoloso

Ora sto installando gendoo da stage 1 (e mannaggia ho dimenticato di settare PORTAGE_NICENESS e va lentooo!)

Quando finisco vi dico come va  :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

----------

